# Facebook Showcase app.



## limey (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi everyone,
anyone have an idea how to create a showcase like this example added.
Is this a plug in app or custom written for these guys in you opinion.
179,000 followers , amazing.

JCLU FOREVER-Christian T Shirts for Women | Facebook

Thanks and keep printing


----------



## rogueSquirrel (Dec 8, 2010)

After doing some digging it looks like this is a plugin that you can install to your FB page. (It looks like you have to pay for them)

The company that makes it is: Powerfully Simple Facebook Applications | North Social


----------



## limey (Apr 6, 2006)

rogueSquirrel,
I had given up hope on a reply for this and then BAM yo ou spend time looking and give me an answer. I really appreciate the time you spent looking into this for me, thank you.

Respectfully

Sean - aka Limey


----------



## ladieSevon (Nov 11, 2010)

You can also install FBML and use FBJS to get the slide show to work. I have done this for several small companies. It also helps to be a web designer, if not then I would look into having a company do it. You can buy template from $19 to custom pages that are $295 +.
I do offer the service as well contact me for a quote if your interested.

this is a sample of a simple page
facebook.com/letyourinnerlionroar 
if you are logged into facebook you can shop online directly from the page

thanks for your time
Ladie Sevon
Ruleo Clothing(TM)
Owner | Designer


----------



## limey (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks I'll add you to the FB to do file and give you a shout when I am a bit further along.
Appreciate you.

Sean


----------



## trytobecool (Jan 21, 2009)

limey said:


> Hi everyone,
> anyone have an idea how to create a showcase like this example added.
> Is this a plug in app or custom written for these guys in you opinion.
> 179,000 followers , amazing.
> ...



they're using shoptab
Pricing & Features - Create Shop Tab on Facebook

facebook page.
ShopTab | Facebook


----------



## kioas (Mar 16, 2009)

Interesting, might need to try this out.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

You can do the same thing for free here,,, Ecwid: E-Commerce Widgets


----------



## trytobecool (Jan 21, 2009)

plan b said:


> You can do the same thing for free here,,, Ecwid: E-Commerce Widgets


dude, thanks. I didn't knew this site.  

any good source to find targeted twitter users?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Maybe get on the Ellen show or Judge Judy or something like that,,LOL


----------



## Recover Clothing (Feb 9, 2011)

you can do it with the storenvy tab. take a look at my *facebook page* and you can see. i only have one shirt up there right now because i was testing it and haven't got around to putting the rest up.


----------



## tiger24 (Jan 11, 2009)

plan b said:


> You can do the same thing for free here,,, Ecwid: E-Commerce Widgets


hi roger, have you tried this and if so would you have any feedback for us?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

tiger24 said:


> hi roger, have you tried this and if so would you have any feedback for us?


I have used this cart several times and really like it,, you have a ton of control over the cart,, the more you use it the more addicting it is as you can use the same store on many sites.

here is a test site,, press on the first banner and see what happens,, its very cool and versatile.

Home Page


----------

